# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Horrori me i papare qe keni degjuar shikuar apo perjetuar.

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Horrori me i papare qe kam degjuar ka ndodhur ne Austri.Nje i moshuar rreth te 70 ne moshe, kishte mbyllur ne nje bodrrum vajzen e vet ne moshen 18 vjecare.Ne bodrrum e ka mbajtur te mbyllur plot 36 vjet,dhe gjat gjith kesaj kohe kryente marrdhenie seksuale me te.Vajza ne fjal kishte lindur ne bodrrum 4 femi,dhe fmit nuk dinin as te flisnin dhe me e cuditshmja eshte se komunikonin me tinguj.Nje dite njeri prej fmive u semur rende dhe kishte nevoj per ta cuar ne spital.Nga ky rast perfitoi vajza ne fjal dhe shkoi bashk me te birin ne spital.Mjeket i beri shum pershtypje paraqitja fizike e vajzes,dhe nga kurjoziteti filluan dhe e pyeten se c'far ka ndodhur me te.Vajza i tregon te gjith historine megjithse kishe shum frike nga babai i saj psiqik.Mjeket e spitalit ne menyre urgjente lajmeruan policine.Policia hetoi me imtesi ceshtjen ne fjale dhe e u vertetua qe historia ishte e vertete.Babai i vajzes u denua me burgim te perjetshem,dhe vajza vashdoi jeten e saj reale te lumtur.Shum horrore kam degjuar e kam shikur po ky me eshte dukur me te vertete me i papami.

----------


## morrison

Dher kur po e shoqeronin per ne dhomat e burgimit, plaku vdiq nga pleqeria....
heret qenka kujtuar ajo psiqikja tjeter per te shpetuar, nuk bente dot edhe para 30 vjetesh si e semur? Ku e pe kete more aman? hahahhahaha..... Kjo eshte komedi hhhahahha......

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Dher kur po e shoqeronin per ne dhomat e burgimit, plaku vdiq nga pleqeria....
> heret qenka kujtuar ajo psiqikja tjeter per te shpetuar, nuk bente dot edhe para 30 vjetesh si e semur? Ku e pe kete more aman? hahahhahaha..... Kjo eshte komedi hhhahahha......



Fatkeqesisht eshte shume e vertete,edhe une e kam ndjekur si histori dhe me ka ardhur vertet keq per ate vajzen,qe vetem e lumtur s'mund te jetoje me.Ja qe kjo toke mban edhe te tilla plehra,qe burgimin e perjetshem e kane shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuume pak.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Dher kur po e shoqeronin per ne dhomat e burgimit, plaku vdiq nga pleqeria....
> heret qenka kujtuar ajo psiqikja tjeter per te shpetuar, nuk bente dot edhe para 30 vjetesh si e semur? Ku e pe kete more aman? hahahhahaha..... Kjo eshte komedi hhhahahha......


Seshte faji im qe se ke degjuar ndonjehere kete.Sa per komedine do hap teme qe i perket komedise.Eshte e vertete si histori.

----------


## sam1r

> Horrori me i papare qe kam degjuar ka ndodhur ne Austri.Nje i moshuar rreth te 70 ne moshe, kishte mbyllur ne nje bodrrum vajzen e vet ne moshen 18 vjecare.Ne bodrrum e ka mbajtur te mbyllur plot 36 vjet,dhe gjat gjith kesaj kohe kryente marrdhenie seksuale me te.Vajza ne fjal kishte lindur ne bodrrum 4 femi,dhe fmit nuk dinin as te flisnin dhe me e cuditshmja eshte se komunikonin me tinguj.Nje dite njeri prej fmive u semur rende dhe kishte nevoj per ta cuar ne spital.Nga ky rast perfitoi vajza ne fjal dhe shkoi bashk me te birin ne spital.Mjeket i beri shum pershtypje paraqitja fizike e vajzes,dhe nga kurjoziteti filluan dhe e pyeten se c'far ka ndodhur me te.Vajza i tregon te gjith historine megjithse kishe shum frike nga babai i saj psiqik.Mjeket e spitalit ne menyre urgjente lajmeruan policine.Policia hetoi me imtesi ceshtjen ne fjale dhe e u vertetua qe historia ishte e vertete.Babai i vajzes u denua me burgim te perjetshem,*dhe vajza vashdoi jeten e saj reale te lumtur*.Shum horrore kam degjuar e kam shikur po ky me eshte dukur me te vertete me i papami.


 :xx: diqka nuk shkon ketu...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

SHUME I VJETER JE NE KETE HISTORI O ANGJEL,

ky xhaja ka nja 4 muj qe o kap.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> diqka nuk shkon ketu...


Po...Ca nuk shkon?

----------


## morrison

Me te thene te drejten nese ajo vajza ka qene 18 e lart kur e ka burgosur harrem qe nuk i ka pjell mendja 36 vjet per te shpetuar, te pakten te kishte vrare veten. Vetem nese ka qene e mitur dhe nga terrori eshte kthyer dhe vete ne e semur psiqike, ose ka qene e lindur me te meta se nuk shpjegohet ndryshe... Nejse s'besoj se ka ndodhur ne shqiperi kjo apo jo?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Me te thene te drejten nese ajo vajza ka qene 18 e lart kur e ka burgosur harrem qe nuk i ka pjell mendja 36 vjet per te shpetuar, te pakten te kishte vrare veten. Vetem nese ka qene e mitur dhe nga terrori eshte kthyer dhe vete ne e semur psiqike, ose ka qene e lindur me te meta se nuk shpjegohet ndryshe... Nejse s'besoj se ka ndodhur ne shqiperi kjo apo jo?


Ka ndodhur ne Austri.E kam shkruajtur se ku ka ndodhur ngjarja.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Kam degjuar per kete lajm,eshte vertet shume trondites!
Veshtir per ta besuar edhe pse eshte e vertet.

Cfare mban kjo toke thuaj!*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

O popull asnje horror skeni degjuar shikuar apo perjetuar ju?!

----------


## goldian

ka trondit gjith austrine kjo ngjarje
plaku fritz ka pas dhe ne rinine e tij denoncime per perdhunim femrash
zot na ruaj

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> ka trondit gjith austrine kjo ngjarje
> plaku fritz ka pas dhe ne rinine e tij denoncime per perdhunim femrash
> zot na ruaj


Me sa shikoj e paske degjuar dhe ti kete histori plak.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

> Me sa shikoj e paske degjuar dhe ti kete histori plak.


po se aty kam jetu

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

besoj se e dike me mire se une kete ngjarje.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

kjo eshte ngjarje e vjeter. ka kohe qe nuk shkruhet me neper gazeta. mo duket se e ka mbajt me pak se 36 vjet . mo duket se ajo ishte 36 vjece kur doli prej bodrumit.

----------


## EDLIN

> O popull asnje horror skeni degjuar shikuar apo perjetuar ju?!


Po ore si jo...
Ja p.sh.. në ..97- ën një orë liri- dalje kishte paradite, pastaj.... (shtetrrethim) :Lulja3:

----------


## EDLIN

Ka edhe të tjera...
Ja se m'u kujtua... po këtë e kam parë në t.v. Shpërthimi i Gërdecit...
Ka të tjera , kur të më kujtohen...

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> kjo eshte ngjarje e vjeter. ka kohe qe nuk shkruhet me neper gazeta. mo duket se e ka mbajt me pak se 36 vjet . mo duket se ajo ishte 36 vjece kur doli prej bodrumit.


historia eshte e njejte.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Po ore si jo...
> Ja p.sh.. në ..97- ën një orë liri- dalje kishte paradite, pastaj.... (shtetrrethim)


shum i papare qeka ky horrori qe na the.se kisha degjuar naj her.

----------

